# 3DS Releases



## HtheB (Dec 15, 2011)

Lately there are many dumped 3DS Games.
I know there is no way to play those games yet on an Emulator or flashcard.

But it will be great to share the news about the roms being dumped on the frontpage.

The 3DS released game counter is 29 at the moment
http://www.ds-scene.net/?s=releases&f1=3ds

Hope to see the 3DS releases soon on the frontpage aswell


----------



## Fishaman P (Dec 15, 2011)

I also cannot wait for this to happen, but it probably won't until:

A) There is a 3DS ROM loader released of some sort, whether it's the Crown3DS or an emu; or

B) There are many more releases.


----------



## Rydian (Dec 15, 2011)

Most visitors don't care unless they can pirate it.


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 15, 2011)

I care. Since im visiting this place more than sites that show release dates, it would actually show which games is out ^^

EDIT: Holy... ToA is on a 16GB cart? Trimmers ftw


----------



## AceWarhead (Dec 15, 2011)

DarkStriker said:


> I care. Since im visiting this place more than sites that show release dates, it would actually show which games is out ^^
> 
> EDIT: Holy... ToA is on a 16GB cart? Trimmers ftw


----------



## DarkStriker (Dec 16, 2011)

AceWarhead said:


> DarkStriker said:
> 
> 
> > I care. Since im visiting this place more than sites that show release dates, it would actually show which games is out ^^
> ...


----------



## notmeanymore (Dec 16, 2011)

Do want. Game release threads are great for anchored discussions, instead of new threads flooding the boards.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 16, 2011)

Fishaman P said:


> I also cannot wait for this to happen, but it probably won't until:
> 
> A) There is a 3DS ROM loader released of some sort, whether it's the Crown3DS or an emu; or
> 
> B) There are many more releases.


NDS releases were being documented on here a while before a flashcart even was announced.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 16, 2011)

DarkStriker said:


> AceWarhead said:
> 
> 
> > DarkStriker said:
> ...


----------



## HtheB (Dec 18, 2011)

So, any plans for doing this?


----------



## luke_c (Dec 20, 2011)

There's no point, there's barely any for starters. Meaning the front page wouldn't be updated that often with them. Then there's the problem that even if the 3DS was somehow hacked to play 3DS roms, chances are all the games would have to be re-dumped again in a certain method for them to work, (Think PS3.)


----------



## Seaking (Dec 20, 2011)

luke_c said:


> There's no point, there's barely any for starters.


there are 40

http://gbatemp.net/topic/315455-3ds-rom-dump-info/


----------



## alidsl (Dec 21, 2011)

Seaking said:


> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> > There's no point, there's barely any for starters.
> ...



There's 6000 DS games


----------



## Costello (Dec 21, 2011)

yeah, our policy is - dumped games won't be listed until:
1) we can ensure that the files are legitimate, actually valid, unaltered dumps
2) that the dumps can be used or decrypted somehow
for now there really isn't a point at all.


----------



## HtheB (Dec 22, 2011)

Costello said:


> yeah, our policy is - dumped games won't be listed until:
> 1) we can ensure that the files are legitimate, actually valid, unaltered dumps
> 2) that the dumps can be used or decrypted somehow
> for now there really isn't a point at all.



Like Pingouin7, NDS releases were being documented on here a while before a flashcart even was announced....
There is a shurely point for me and many others that like to follow the scene (like what they are up to, reading NFOs and stuff)

Edit: So you mean that if you can pirate it, THEN it will be on the frontpage?
That's not how I knew gbatemp.......

Bring the 3DS Releases to the frontpage with it's own tab please


----------



## nintendoom (Dec 22, 2011)

HtheB said:


> Costello said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, our policy is - dumped games won't be listed until:
> ...


dude, you're talking to the boss.
You don't give your boss orders.

Just saying


----------



## wizra (Dec 22, 2011)

Rydian said:


> Most visitors don't care unless they can pirate it.



No. We want to back up our originals.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 22, 2011)

wizra said:


> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> > Most visitors don't care unless they can pirate it.
> ...


The key word is "most"


----------



## Rydian (Dec 22, 2011)

... !?!?

If you want to back up your originals then why would a ROM dump release notice on the front page matter to you?

I mean you have to already have the actual cart to make your own backup... and the ROM dump often doesn't coincide with retail release?


----------



## HtheB (Dec 15, 2011)

Lately there are many dumped 3DS Games.
I know there is no way to play those games yet on an Emulator or flashcard.

But it will be great to share the news about the roms being dumped on the frontpage.

The 3DS released game counter is 29 at the moment
http://www.ds-scene.net/?s=releases&f1=3ds

Hope to see the 3DS releases soon on the frontpage aswell


----------



## Langin (Dec 22, 2011)

In this case, what if the roms are all bad dumps? IF the rom checker does not see it, since it is a 3DS game and we have posts on the front page all the work was for nothing. I say please wait some more time until we can actually play this stuff.


----------



## HtheB (Dec 22, 2011)

Dark Langin said:


> I say please wait some more time until we can actually play this stuff.



In other words: Pirate stuff?
I'm sorry, but this isn't what gbatemp used before....
The frontpage releases is about the scene right? So no need to "wait untill we can play the stuff"....


----------



## alidsl (Dec 22, 2011)

HtheB said:


> Dark Langin said:
> 
> 
> > I say please wait some more time until we can actually play this stuff.
> ...


Well for all we know the dumped roms aren't roms at all but an elaborate hoax, the internet trolls can be pretty clever people


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 22, 2011)

alidsl said:


> HtheB said:
> 
> 
> > Dark Langin said:
> ...


No, they are real.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 22, 2011)

soulx said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > HtheB said:
> ...


How do you know?


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 22, 2011)

alidsl said:


> soulx said:
> 
> 
> > alidsl said:
> ...


http://3dbrew.org/wiki/Crappy_Tiny_Reader


----------



## JonForever (Dec 22, 2011)

soulx said:


> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> > soulx said:
> ...



Lmfao at people telling others that they are here for backup purposes, and when the game doesnt work you see everyone posting stuff that the game doesnt work XD Skyward Sword was a very good example, how many people dint pirate it XD Lmao people can be funny sometimes XD


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 22, 2011)

JonForever said:


> Lmfao at people telling others that they are here for backup purposes, and when the game doesnt work you see everyone posting stuff that the game doesnt work XD Skyward Sword was a very good example, how many people dint pirate it XD Lmao people can be funny sometimes XD


You're an idiot.


----------



## JonForever (Dec 22, 2011)

Well care to explain why im an idiot Soulx, i know that there are people who wants to keep their original games unboxed, i dont doubt that, but ive been  here for a long time and i know that when a good game is released, many people create threads regarding any ap or the game isnt working issue.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 23, 2011)

Yup, the header data can be read.
Where's the proof that the actual game data works, though?


----------



## luke_c (Dec 23, 2011)

What will backing up your games accomplish? Nada.
For all we know if there is a hack, all games may have to be redumped in a specific way/format in order to be played. Like what happened with PS3 games.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 23, 2011)

Personally, I don't really care about releases for the 3DS atm since it's so scarce... And I really doubt most people here really do backups. xP


----------

